# Just getting started



## MannyD (May 9, 2021)

This is my first time posting. I am getting ready to restore my 68 GTO. It has been sitting in my carport for 25 years. I just dropped it off at my local garage that specializes in classic car restoration. No body or interior just engine, trans, suspension and wiring. They can’t get started on it for a couple months because they are so backed up. Looking for some advice on how to go about doing this the right way. I want to use the car as much as possible. Not looking for show quality but want it to look and drive good. Was told could be about 25000 at the shop it’s in now. About 4-8000 for interior. Not sure about paint and body yet. I live in California. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Manny😀many well educated people here Will give you tips on how best to proceed,
One thing is, You need to stay away from shops that charge by the hour, you’ll get sucked into a project that goes on forever,and always get work estimated bya couple reliable well known places,
Also , if u haven’t,start researching the great restoration threads here in the meantime,
sounds like a great project is underway!
Post pics when you can ! 🤨


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Congratulations! It's too subjective to give advice... but you'll get many opinions on it. Jetzster is spot on... Avoid hourly work. Your interior cost already sounds high to me, but without pictures and a list of what you have to work with, it's tough to say.

You'll save thousands by doing work yourself... You don't have to grind a cam, but you can install carpet and bolt in seats.


----------



## MannyD (May 9, 2021)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will definitely take it all to heart. Prices sound high but it is California. Ha. Do you think I’m starting out the right way by getting the engine and all mechanics done first? Are there certain steps to follow? Thanks again.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Where in California?


----------



## MannyD (May 9, 2021)

Southern Cal. Riverside.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

if it were me ..... and a 68 guy by heart
I would/might go at it almost the same way 
buy a set of GM 68 manuals 150.00 buy the books .. get 4 AMES catalogs 2 for you 2 for in the car
take a ton of pictures from every angle for reassembly purposes .... dont always expect them to remember
screws bolts brackets clips this and that 100 pictures ....
the position of the tie rod sleeves ,,, the way the bolts hold the sus pension inn nuts out or nuts in 
rear end also ,,,, pics coming apart ,,, dont be afraid to ask to stop by for pics too in diss assembly
send your gauges to Precision Pontiac for restoration ,,,, might be time to go to rally gauges and get your clock
rebuilt and your radio ,,,, get you dash pad redone if needed its a 7 month plus wait ,,, repop s are terrible
order your brake parts .. send your drive shaft out for joints and balance
4 speed car ?? send your linkage to Pete also at precision .... if you dont have rally gauges I have nice
spare originals .... clocks ... dash tachs etc .... hood tach ?? randys tach service ,,, have him build you one
for your ignition your using,,,,
alot of loose ends you can do to help the shop ;;;;
LEGENDARY interior ONLY dont cut corners.. buy assembled door panels,,,, buy GM sweet original window cranks and levers aftermarket suks ,,, 
but
It would depend on the condition of the body and frame now,,, as in rust and body damage ...
if it needs patch panels 
I would start at the glass shop and have the glass pulled from the doors 1/4 etc ... 
ask for ALL the trim back b4 it gets lost or bent ,,,, catagorize and replace bent trim while its in the shop
arm rests window cranks etc .... buy nice original parts and NOT REPOP
I would have the suspension shop pull the motor and trans .... 
have it power washed ,,,, have it media or soda blasted as a rolling shell
take it to the body shop get it 80% ready for paint ,,, maybe do the jams and edges firewall
inner fenders ... paint the dash and floor ,,,,
take it to the motor heads and let them do their miracle with a clean car...
work the bugs out
let the primer and body work breath for a few months while the engine gets done
leave the endura off so they are leaning over it ,,,
speaking of enduras,,, this is a big deal ,,, they are a pain in the ass to get to fit...
have the body shop get the fenders doors and endura ALL lined up with the hood and valnace
paint all the edges ,,,and back side of parts ,,, so its ready for touch ups and final paint and assembly
all B4 the engine goes in
then once its all lined up and you have looked at it ,,, have em pull the bumper n hood and hinges
and give the shell back to the engine guys ,,,,
easier to work on the engine with no front bumper 
also its super easy to pull the fenders for access also on the car wwith no fron bumoper

get it fired and broke in ish hang the endura 

buy new wiring from M and H ,,,its sweet factory replacement harnesses ,,,, and if your going to run after market ignition or ac or big alternator they can build you a harness for you application electric choke
etc ....

just my .02

Scoott

sorry about the ramble ,,, 2 barley pops and a big sandwich and Im gabbin


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

.02, hell more like a nickel or even a dime's worth! Thanks for the details and suppliers BLK69JUDGE. Copied and pasted for reference on my '64 project.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

MannyD said:


> This is my first time posting. I am getting ready to restore my 68 GTO. It has been sitting in my carport for 25 years. I just dropped it off at my local garage that specializes in classic car restoration. No body or interior just engine, trans, suspension and wiring. They can’t get started on it for a couple months because they are so backed up. Looking for some advice on how to go about doing this the right way. I want to use the car as much as possible. Not looking for show quality but want it to look and drive good. Was told could be about 25000 at the shop it’s in now. About 4-8000 for interior. Not sure about paint and body yet. I live in California. Thanks in advance.


Looks like you have chosen already. But if things don't work out or seem right, give us a holler.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

MannyD said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I will definitely take it all to heart. Prices sound high but it is California. Ha. Do you think I’m starting out the right way by getting the engine and all mechanics done first? Are there certain steps to follow? Thanks again.


It's ideal to have the engine and trans being done, while you're working on the rest of the car. The exception to that is if you don't get the car done and the engine winds up sitting. Once the engine is done, it needs to be carefully protected from rodents and rust, so don't do it two years in advance.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

MannyD said:


> Southern Cal. Riverside.


Check with Lust4Speed on this site. He lives in that area. I'm down in Escondido.


----------



## MannyD (May 9, 2021)

Thank you all for the great feedback. Very helpful. Looks like I have a long road ahead.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

been down that road before lol


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

BTW, when it comes to do your engine STAY AWAY from the guy in Grand Terrace.


----------



## MannyD (May 9, 2021)

Yeah, that’s the road. Ha. Thanks O52. Anyone have recommendations for paint and body work and interior in the Riverside area would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm still on that road!

Welcome and enjoy the project! Sounds like a cool car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

MannyD said:


> This is my first time posting. I am getting ready to restore my 68 GTO. It has been sitting in my carport for 25 years. I just dropped it off at my local garage that specializes in classic car restoration. No body or interior just engine, trans, suspension and wiring. They can’t get started on it for a couple months because they are so backed up. Looking for some advice on how to go about doing this the right way. I want to use the car as much as possible. Not looking for show quality but want it to look and drive good. Was told could be about 25000 at the shop it’s in now. About 4-8000 for interior. Not sure about paint and body yet. I live in California. Thanks in advance.


Welcome, Manny. I'm happy that you've decided to get your car going again.

The cost of quality paint and body work is very frequently very surprising to people, I know it was to me when I started in on my '69 more than 10 years ago. There was no way I could afford the cost I was quoted, so, being the stubborn kind of guy that I am (there's a reason I got the nickname "Bear") I doubled down and learned how to do it myself. I've got to say, that experience certainly taught me WHY that kind of work is so expensive. (I still couldn't afford to pay someone to do it, but at least now I understand why ) 

Depending on starting condition, the cost of a decent paint job can very easily be more than $20,000 - $30,000, and that's if the car doesn't need any rust repair or significant body work. 

It's not that it's super difficult to do (that is, unless you're spraying metallic - that does take some serious skill to avoid getting tiger stripes), it's that there are quite literally hundreds of hours of labor involved that are required both before and after the spraying in order to get a good result. There aren't any shortcuts either, not if you want a quality job. Those hundreds of hours are all done by hand - no machines. The reason that the work is so expensive is because of the time involved and also because you're basically paying someone else to care as much about your car as you do. 

The temptation to say "that's good enough!" and skip a lot of the work is huge, but that will always come back to bite you in the form of a poor result.

By comparison, interior work is trivial and quick. Legendary Interiors (the best brand out there - I wouldn't recommend using anything else) has some pretty good instructional videos out on youtube that show some of the tricks of installing new seat covers. Replacing a headliner can be tricky and difficult to pull off without getting wrinkles, but that too can be done if you study up and take your time. 

Good luck - holler if we can help.

Bear


----------



## MannyD (May 9, 2021)

Thanks Bear. Great advice. Kind of scary but I new it was going to cost me. We’ll see how things go as I progress in this adventure.


----------



## MannyD (May 9, 2021)

Hey guys. I finally got the call from my mechanic that there ready to get started on my 68 GTO. I’m trying now to decide on going all new with a LS3 or staying original. The car has been sitting for 30 years but they were able to get the engine turned over. The cost for going original is half the price. My intent is to be able to drive the car and have fun with it. Not show car good but look good and enjoy driving it. I’m leaning towards staying original as long as the engine is still strong. All input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I would use the Pontiac engine. Going to the LS gives you a more reliable engine, but also 600 other things that can go wrong. On the engine and you could be putting it to better use in other places


----------

